# Fine woodworking magazine video



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought I would share with you guys...enjoy!

http://vimeo.com/98555155


----------



## versd0ra (Jul 28, 2014)

this is neat video﻿..


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Privacy setting???
What??
Bill


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Bill White said:


> Privacy setting???
> What??
> Bill


What happened Bill?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Woodworking Talk - not while driving though. Safety first!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

abetrman said:


> What happened Bill?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Woodworking Talk - not while driving though. Safety first!


 This is what it said when I tried to view...

"Private Video
To watch this video, please provide the correct password"


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry - Looks like it's been removed from the FWW site. I was a "cover" videos they had posted on the homepage, but it is not longer on there. I don't have a vimeo account either so I can't view it anymore.


----------

